# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акция «СуперОсень с СуперДомоседом»! Успейте подключиться и оценить преимущества тарифного плана «Су

## ByFly

*Полгода за полцены * *byfly* приготовил приятное осеннее предложение для новых абонентов. Всем, кто в период с 15.09.2014 по 31.10.2014 включительно подключится  к тарифному плану  *СуперДомосед * (доступ к Интернет на скорости*  6Мбит/с*), предоставляются льготные условия: *6 месяцев* с момента подключения к абонплате тарифного плана будет применяться скидка
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

